# Pressure canner recommendations



## redcat (Sep 21, 2010)

I have been reading about pressure canning, but have never actually done any. I'm getting ready to go out and buy a canner, but I am not totally sure what to buy.

Specifically, I see ads for canners with capacities from 8 quarts to 23 quarts. I don't expect I'll ever be doing large quantities of product, but think I'd like to have the capacity to do so if an opportunity presents itself (like a really good sale at the grocery store or Costco).

So my question is this: if I buy a 23 quart canner, would it be impractical in any way if I was planning to can a batch of only 4 or 5 quarts?

Also, I'd really like to buy a canner made in the US. Recommendations of specific brands to look for?


----------



## joyfulheart (May 7, 2011)

Not impractical at all. I bought this... Amazon.com: Presto 1781 23-Quart Aluminum Pressure Cooker/Canner: Kitchen & Dining

and started out with 4 -5 pints at a time. Testing recipes, learning canning.

Then, when I got into canning meat, bought a 2nd one so that I can have two canners at once running.

I love it. My first one is 4-5 years old and been flawless.

If money was no object, I'd do an all american, but dont have the money.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

This is the one I have:
Amazon.com: Presto 1781 23-Quart Aluminum Pressure Cooker/Canner: Kitchen & Dining

This is the one I want:
Amazon.com: All-American 41-1/2-Quart Pressure Cooker/Canner: Kitchen & Dining
Someday I am going to own two of those!! Someday!

This All American is probably more practical for your needs:
Amazon.com: All-American 10-1/2-Quart Pressure Cooker/Canner: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

redcat said:


> I have been reading about pressure canning, but have never actually done any. I'm getting ready to go out and buy a canner, but I am not totally sure what to buy.
> 
> Specifically, I see ads for canners with capacities from 8 quarts to 23 quarts. I don't expect I'll ever be doing large quantities of product, but think I'd like to have the capacity to do so if an opportunity presents itself (like a really good sale at the grocery store or Costco).
> 
> ...


 A 23 qt could be impractical, depending on your stove top and how much you want to lift. Some stoves just aren't made to handle that much weight.

We have an American 915 that takes seven qts or nine pints and it does the job for us. we have no problem canning about 91 qts a day if pressed, but we have the time.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

A 23 qt canner doesnt mean it cans 23 qts. You want the one that will can the largest amt of jars at a time. Get the biggest one you can afford.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

joyfulheart said:


> Not impractical at all. I bought this... Amazon.com: Presto 1781 23-Quart Aluminum Pressure Cooker/Canner: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> and started out with 4 -5 pints at a time. Testing recipes, learning canning.
> 
> ...


This is the one I got. It will hold seven quart jars and 12 or14 pint jars. I like because I can stack the pint jars, my moms, she can only stack half pints.

23 quarts is the amount you can put in it to pressure cook...not canning 23. Quarts...wow, that would be a hoss!

My mom has been using hers for about 10 years, it's a presto, but the weight is in with the Gage, I like them being separate for some reason.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We have a 23 quart presto as well, and the other posters are right-you can pressure cook 23 quarts of loose stuff-fill it up with a big batch of soup, for example. Not in jars, just straight into the canner. I want to say ours will hold 7 one quart jars at a time to pressure can them.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Centraltn said:


> A 23 qt canner doesnt mean it cans 23 qts. You want the one that will can the largest amt of jars at a time. Get the biggest one you can afford.


I'll still stick by what I stated, A 23qt can be too large for many stove tops, people shouldn't just go out and buy the biggest one they can afford. There are many ceramic glass tops that won't even hold a canner, our neighbor cans on the his back porch with a propane turkey cooker burner because his ele stove will not put out the heat. I could afford the 19 qt-32 pint canner, but my stove couldn't handle it and i wouldn't want to lift it loaded very often anymore.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> I'll still stick by what I stated, A 23qt can be too large for many stove tops, people shouldn't just go out and buy the biggest one they can afford. There are many ceramic glass tops that won't even hold a canner, our neighbor cans on the his back porch with a propane turkey cooker burner because his ele stove will not put out the heat. I could afford the 19 qt-32 pint canner, but my stove couldn't handle it and i wouldn't want to lift it loaded very often anymore.


I've seen that warning (about the weight of the canner and the amount of heat needed) nearly everywhere I look. I'm another of those looking for a pressure canner right now.

Seems to me that two smaller canners would be better than one large one for a lot of reasons. I don't think I would enjoy canning outside on a propane cooker in the middle of August in Oklahoma ... :surrender:


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> I've seen that warning (about the weight of the canner and the amount of heat needed) nearly everywhere I look. I'm another of those looking for a pressure canner right now.
> 
> Seems to me that two smaller canners would be better than one large one for a lot of reasons. I don't think I would enjoy canning outside on a propane cooker in the middle of August in Oklahoma ... :surrender:


 I would also recommend the All American Canner, even if you bought it on halves with a good neighbor or relative. they may cost more, but there is no sealing ring to wear out. We had the other kind yrs ago and it seemed like every time we needed to use it, the gasket or sealing ring didn't work.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

I have the Presto 23 quart and it does not hold 23 quart jars. That is liquid capacity. It holds 7 quarts or 9 pints. That is considered small. I love mine. I was new to pressure canning and scared out of my socks. Went with this one as it was the easiest to learn/control. Haven't been sorry. As for gaskets etc. I ordered an extra set last year just to have in store, my canner has been doing just great. Two of my friends also got one on my recommendation being new to canner and they love theirs as well.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

cybergranny said:


> I have the Presto 23 quart and it does not hold 23 quart jars. That is liquid capacity. It holds 7 quarts or 9 pints. That is considered small. I love mine. I was new to pressure canning and scared out of my socks. Went with this one as it was the easiest to learn/control. Haven't been sorry. As for gaskets etc. I ordered an extra set last year just to have in store, my canner has been doing just great. Two of my friends also got one on my recommendation being new to canner and they love theirs as well.


 I think everyone knows that when someone says 15-23-26-41 or whatever, they're talking about liquid measure, not how many qts the canner will hold.
I hope you can still use your extra gasket after storing it a few yrs, or you'll beable to find one if we do have a crash. that's why i like the American, the cover is concaved and so is the pot so the seal is always there.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Many of the canners that are larger than the 23 qt, are actually narrower at the bottom than the 23 qt. I have both.
Lotsa is absolutely right about the ability of most glass cook tops. Many are not rated to hold the weight of a canner. Mine wasnt so I traded it in for a propane stove top and love it!. You do have to be aware of the head.. the heighth of the unit and measure the heighth between your burner top and the micro or vent above your stove to be sure you have enough headroom for the canner you choose.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have two pressure canners and will try to get another one soon. One is a 16 qt with a rocker gauge and the other is 18 qt with a pressure dial gauge. I prefer the rocker as I don't have to worry about maintaining pressure, as long as I can hear the steady rocking of the gauge I can do other things in the kitchen. One of mine is a Presto and the other is All American. One thing you might want to do when you get yours is to go ahead and order extra gaskets and pressure valves, just in case the balloon goes up and they are unavailable later.


----------



## Hopetobeready (Apr 13, 2011)

I am also in favor of the smaller canner because of the damage it did to my stove. I ended up replacing a large burner twice, plus it took the finish off around the ring. Another reason is at my age (77) one canner full at a time is about all I can do at one time:=)


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Hopetobeready.... cleveland is about an hour from me. Happy to see another "volunteer" on the forum!


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> I think everyone knows that when someone says 15-23-26-41 or whatever, they're talking about liquid measure, not how many qts the canner will hold.
> I hope you can still use your extra gasket after storing it a few yrs, or you'll beable to find one if we do have a crash. that's why i like the American, the cover is concaved and so is the pot so the seal is always there.


I knew nothing about pressure canning, didn't know about wonderful forums such as this one to ask questions and yes when I first started looking for a canner I thought they actually held 23 quart jars. Too bad I'm not as smart as you. I'll make sure I ask my next question directed right to you. Since I'm pretty much house bound at this time I'm sure your advice will be invaluable.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

cybergranny said:


> I knew nothing about pressure canning, didn't know about wonderful forums such as this one to ask questions and yes when I first started looking for a canner I thought they actually held 23 quart jars. Too bad I'm not as smart as you. I'll make sure I ask my next question directed right to you. Since I'm pretty much house bound at this time I'm sure your advice will be invaluable.


I thought the same thing granny...while looking online.

Then I decided to go to a local store, i was like, dang that's a lot of quarts! How can it hold that many, then duh ... It hit me! :scratch

You are smart granny....I bet you know more than me! :kiss:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Hopetobeready said:


> I am also in favor of the smaller canner because of the damage it did to my stove. I ended up replacing a large burner twice, plus it took the finish off around the ring. Another reason is at my age (77) one canner full at a time is about all I can do at one time:=)


Wow! You must be a canning fool!!!! :congrat:


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have yet to buy one for our household, and need to soon, as summers end will be here before we know it and hopefully we will have plenty to can.

I think one average sized one is good for the average size family, you would just have to put a little more effort into canning your harvest (or fantastic buys).


----------



## audioguru76 (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks for the info everyone.. looks like i need to add a canner to my list of essentials


----------

